# Passing parameters to/from an .HTA file



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I have an ASP file that generates a list of files, and displays them as links on a web page. I am trying to be able to click on a link to launch a single EXE file on the client computer with the file from the ASP page as a parameter.

I have an HTA file that can launch the application with no problems, and when hard-coded with a file name, it works as well. But I need to be able to pass a variable/parameter to the HTA file from the ASP file that is displaying all the links. How can this be done from an ASP file?


----------

